# Do you guys ride your TOC bicycles?



## johnnybentwrench (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I have been looking around and see that guys are building show bikes never to ride? how come?? I am looking for a TOC or a Raycycle and was wondering if they are rideable bikes? I am not talking about charging the hills in PV just a cruise on the strand and club rides. It seems the tires are an issue?? what are you guys doing about that? John Los Angeles, CA


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2015)

I've been known to ride my 1902 Napoleon here and there, including our local Monrovia rides as well as around town and even to work a couple times.


----------



## kermit (Jan 12, 2015)

I ride my 1897 Victor tall frame weekly and I put a 700 Velocity rims on it. The rims are shaped the same as the wooden original ones that were broken, and installed modern tires. Rides like a dream...Look up Victor tall frame here as it is for sale to fund another project....Dave


----------



## Iverider (Jan 12, 2015)

I commute on my 1915 Iver during the warmer months (10 miles each way) and rode it during the wheelmen National Meet Century ride (100 miles) Also did a short touring trip on it two years ago of about 170 miles or so loaded with 40 pounds of gear. I was using CB Italia Wood 700c clincher rims which are nice, but velocity's are a suitable alternative, especially if you need to run higher tire pressure. I can only do 56 psi in my wood rims.



Culberston Mansion by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



TrussBridgesquared by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## vuniw (Jan 12, 2015)

I ride my TOC bikes all the time. In the picture is my brother on a Pierce, a friend of mine on an Eagle, and on the Pope Mfg. Columbia tandem is me and my fiance. I took her for a ride on that bicycle along the beach when I proposed to her


----------



## mike j (Jan 12, 2015)

I've put a few miles on my 1914 Peerless, though w/ the wood rims you have to watch the bumps.


----------



## walter branche (Jan 12, 2015)

*1891 new mail*

a nice riding early bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm from the "why have it if ya ain't gonna ride it" camp. V/r Shawn


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 12, 2015)

Robbie D's at 4 months everyday 6-8 miles


----------



## Iverider (Jan 12, 2015)

I feel the same way Shawn, but I do appreciate that some folks preserve things that maybe just shouldn't be ridden. Not my bag as long as I'm physically able to ride which SHOULD be for another 60 years or so.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 12, 2015)

There's a few bikes I that I don't "like" to ride, but I like the bike, so I'm saving them for the right person in the future who won't be able to live without them, otherwise who knows what may have happened to them.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Jan 12, 2015)

Glad you guys are riding them. I hope to be riding soon after I find the right TOC for me. John Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Duchess (Jan 12, 2015)

I ride my ~1912 Iver Johnson Special Racer around historic sites, downtown, and "Cafe Relays". The ride is excellent, but since it's a track bike and meant to be ridden all out pulling up on the bars, they're a little low for comfortable cruising, which restricts my distance. I also have a pedal with an iffy bearing race. I ride CB Italias with Linus tires. Easily gets along at around 18 mph according to the phone app. I wouldn't have a bike, boat (well, kayak in my case), or car I couldn't or didn't like using.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 12, 2015)

here is  mine before i put  700 wheels on it i put  700 whheels    with a  new departure spoked in the back  wheel and  dont remember  what  the front  hub  was  spoked in the front  wheel   but i  ride it   in parades and around town  alot this bike waqs made in louville  kentucky  it is a  flyte the  bike shop in  champaign illinois   has a  book wth  all the   bike  manufractures that ever made  bikes  this  bike was made in  1896  to  1900 by  the  flyte  bike manufactering  co in louivelle   kentucky that is what  the book  says any way

DOES ANY  BODY HAVE ONE OF THOSE BOOKS OR KNOW  WHAT  THE NAME OF IT  WAS ID LIKE TO GET ONE  chucksoldbikes on the cabe  ill try to find a picture after i put  the  700 wheels on it


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 12, 2015)

There is a Wheelmen list somewhere that has 3000+ bicycle manf on it. I'm not sure if this is at all related to this book your mention, but that sounds like a good book to have! For folks that like to restore their bicycles to better than original condition for museum or home display that adds a nice show quality dimension to the bicycle community. The Eureka I recently saw go from red house paint to black and nickle was really turned around and full of awe.


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 12, 2015)

quite a few mid 1890's bike I've ridden put the rider in weird-- Victorian proper  positions-- very upright. arms too close to the knees . earlier bike are  more ergonomic but heavy as hell. about 20 years ago I had a Columbia model 32  with British 28 x 1 1/2 wheels that i put almost 400 miles on in one summer a great flexible comfy ride.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 12, 2015)

View attachment 190708


----------



## walter branche (Jan 13, 2015)

*sometimes*

to ride or not to ride ,is not a question ,


----------



## highwheel431 (Jan 13, 2015)

*Daily Rider*

This is my daily rider in the summer.  43,000+ miles and counting.  1888 Columbia Light Roadster


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Jan 14, 2015)

I want one to really ride too My next question is where is the best place to buy a TOC or a Racycle?
I look on ebay and here but stuff either goes fast or sellers not sure if they want to sell??


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 14, 2015)

Rides. There is surely nothing other than the single purpose of the present moment. To ride. A man's whole life is a succession of moment after moment. Riding. There will be nothing else to do, and nothing else to pursue. Rode. Live being true to the single purpose of the moment. Ride...


----------



## PhilipJ (Jan 14, 2015)

"Rides. There is surely nothing other than the single purpose of the present moment. To ride. A man's whole life is a succession of moment after moment. Riding. There will be nothing else to do, and nothing else to pursue. Rode. Live being true to the single purpose of the moment. Ride..."

Preach on brother!!!!!!

Riding bicycles is half the fun! It saddens me to know there are so many bicycles out there that aren't ridden. Especially the old ones. This is a major reason I was attracted to The Wheelmen. They are dedicated to not just the history of antique bicycles, but cycling. Go to a Wheelmen meet if you ever get a chance. If you are into bicycles there is nothing like seeing a large group of cyclists riding high wheels and TOC safeties.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 14, 2015)

..we can actually ride these????


----------



## PhilipJ (Jan 14, 2015)

You can do whatever you want with yours but I prefer to ride mine. :o

P.S. Are you ready to sell me your Crescent yet?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## bricycle (Jan 14, 2015)

PhilipJ said:


> You can do whatever you want with yours but I prefer to ride mine. :o
> 
> P.S. Are you ready to sell me your Crescent yet?




I have one ahead of you... from before the initial time you asked me.


----------



## PhilipJ (Jan 14, 2015)

No worries. Just have to ask periodically.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 14, 2015)

PhilipJ said:


> No worries. Just have to ask periodically.




Glad you do, I'm senile


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Jan 14, 2015)

YEAH I will be getting an old bicycle tuesday at the latest. It needs some love to ride I'll wait to show you instead of just telling you know. John Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 14, 2015)

Jelly! Oh man don't go all american pickers on us! There's a guy named Dave in Portland who has a honey hole full of bikes to pick and choose from, you just gotta know the secret shhhh handshake!


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 15, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm from the "why have it if ya ain't gonna ride it" camp. V/r Shawn




I agree...


I need to finish my TOC Iver which I plan to ride.
And in the mean time ...I ride this "wanna be"....
The bottle helps me to pretend it's an oldie...except now & then I run into things.:o






============================================
btw:
I'm glad I'm not into pedal cars...



...it would be so frustrating not being able to fly....


----------



## wasp3245 (Jan 31, 2015)

Bikes are made for riding ....  yes they can look pretty in your living room / basement ( depending on if you are married or not ) ..but the real thrill is riding the buggers ... a rolling collectible .   I personally prefer solid tire machines ..as I know those tires with air will let you down sooner or later , but each to their own.
As a life long collector of stuff, the thrill I got from antique bicycles was the fact you take your collection out on the road and share it with the world .   How many folks are going to be lining up to see your world renown  collection of dust covered bottle caps ... but jump on an antique bike and take a spin the world is smiling and waving at you ... this hobby is much cheaper than therapy. 
With the rise in popularity of Tweed rides ... every day folks think it's hip to be square . IVCA , VCC and the Wheelmen all have very large riding groups within their ranks all pedaling the antiques right out in the public eye for all to see ...and hopefully enjoy.  Come to Copake auction ...there is a ride Friday afternoon ..10 miles open to all young  to old  ( bikes too) . 
Here in Chicago , whilst riding a mid 1880's bike  I play a game ... finding buildings older than the bike I'm riding .... there are not too many ..
Whether riding Critical Mass , or trail ride ,  I ride old because it is fun ...( and if it ain't fun ..it's not done) 
Cheers Carey
Cheers Carey


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 31, 2015)

wasp3245 said:


> Bikes are made for riding ....  yes they can look pretty in your living room / basement ( depending on if you are married or not ) ..but the real thrill is riding the buggers ... a rolling collectible .   I personally prefer solid tire machines ..as I know those tires with air will let you down sooner or later , but each to their own.
> As a life long collector of stuff, the thrill I got from antique bicycles was the fact you take your collection out on the road and share it with the world .   How many folks are going to be lining up to see your world renown  collection of dust covered bottle caps ... but jump on an antique bike and take a spin the world is smiling and waving at you ... this hobby is much cheaper than therapy.
> With the rise in popularity of Tweed rides ... every day folks think it's hip to be square . IVCA , VCC and the Wheelmen all have very large riding groups within their ranks all pedaling the antiques right out in the public eye for all to see ...and hopefully enjoy.  Come to Copake auction ...there is a ride Friday afternoon ..10 miles open to all young  to old  ( bikes too) .
> Here in Chicago , whilst riding a mid 1880's bike  I play a game ... finding buildings older than the bike I'm riding .... there are not too many ..
> ...



*

 Looks like everyone is having a good time ! *


*Cheers to you too Carey ,
jake
*


----------



## walter branche (Jan 31, 2015)

*flying on bike*

here are some riding photos


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 14, 2015)

I take my ca. 1869 velocipede out for Sunday Streets.  I love the sound of steel tires on pavement!


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Apr 6, 2015)

I will rest in peace now
The bike tracks perfect, However the non drive crank has a slip like a cottered crank when its loose I rode this 15 miles to see if I could break it


----------



## OHcaptain (Feb 23, 2018)

Day 2 of a 5 day ride from northern Ohio to Waukesha, Wisconsin in 2014. 350 miles up across Michigan
to the ferry in Muskegon. This was approaching the Lansing area. 
Yes, I ride an 1885 Columbia Expert! 




A Garmin GPS for navigation, bell, tool kit, red windbreaker, solar charger, 1970s TA bag, and red blinky light.  




All sitting on a 56" wheel.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 24, 2018)

OHcaptain said:


> Day 2 of a 5 day ride from northern Ohio to Waukesha, Wisconsin in 2014. 350 miles up across Michigan
> to the ferry in Muskegon. This was approaching the Lansing area.
> Yes, I ride an 1885 Columbia Expert!
> View attachment 759459
> ...



Fantastic! It's what they were made for after all!
I ride my Rochester as often as I can, commuting and just for the sheer pleasure of riding a 119 year old bicycle.
Rode it to Paris 2 years ago and will be riding it in France again this year.
I just love this machine.....


 
Ride it, don't hide it!


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 24, 2018)

Teens? Peerless rider and I ride my 1926 Columbia a LOT!.

Mike


----------



## removed (Feb 25, 2018)

johnnybentwrench said:


> Hi Everyone, I have been looking around and see that guys are building show bikes never to ride? how come?? I am looking for a TOC or a Raycycle and was wondering if they are rideable bikes? I am not talking about charging the hills in PV just a cruise on the strand and club rides. It seems the tires are an issue?? what are you guys doing about that? John Los Angeles, CA



BECAUSE WHEN YOU SPEND THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS TO CORRECTLY RESTORE A BIKE... WHY RIDE IT AND DICK IT UP


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 25, 2018)

That's one opinion I suppose, but I feel if you just want something to sit and gaze upon go buy yourself some art! 
For me, I know what I'd rather do, they're rarely actually worth what people spend on them in the end anyway.
Both opinions are valid, just saying that there's nothing quite like just having fun on an old bicycle.


----------



## removed (Feb 25, 2018)

you are right they are art and its a left brain right brain situation no doubt


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 25, 2018)

This TOC bike used to get ridden every weekend by its previous owner.  I've never ridden it myself but he said the wheel set held up beautifully.  He had some Clements glued on when I got it.

1897 Cleveland "Factory Racer" - Wheelman ride their bikes in original form and restored.  It's really what ever you prefer I guess.


----------



## David Brown (Feb 25, 2018)

I have had this 1910 CCM Massey Silver Ribbon for about 25 years . Have done about 8 centuries on it.  Plus about 6 ride to Wheelmen meets of from 400 to 600 miles. Original wood rims that take Dunlops style tires 38c x 622 This type of tire was very common in Canadian A lot better than single tube tires in my book.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Feb 26, 2018)

this is it  today  I  ride it in parades


----------



## Rambler (Feb 26, 2018)

1888 Columbia Expert, I have ridden a few centuries on it and some long day trips on rail trails (as pictured) besides parades and riding a few miles most evenings after work during the summer months. Over the years it has truly become my preferred bike to ride most of the time.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 26, 2018)

wasp3245 said:


> Bikes are made for riding ....  yes they can look pretty in your living room / basement ( depending on if you are married or not ) ..but the real thrill is riding the buggers ... a rolling collectible .   I personally prefer solid tire machines ..as I know those tires with air will let you down sooner or later , but each to their own.
> As a life long collector of stuff, the thrill I got from antique bicycles was the fact you take your collection out on the road and share it with the world .   How many folks are going to be lining up to see your world renown  collection of dust covered bottle caps ... but jump on an antique bike and take a spin the world is smiling and waving at you ... this hobby is much cheaper than therapy.
> With the rise in popularity of Tweed rides ... every day folks think it's hip to be square . IVCA , VCC and the Wheelmen all have very large riding groups within their ranks all pedaling the antiques right out in the public eye for all to see ...and hopefully enjoy.  Come to Copake auction ...there is a ride Friday afternoon ..10 miles open to all young  to old  ( bikes too) .
> Here in Chicago , whilst riding a mid 1880's bike  I play a game ... finding buildings older than the bike I'm riding .... there are not too many ..
> ...






OHcaptain said:


> Day 2 of a 5 day ride from northern Ohio to Waukesha, Wisconsin in 2014. 350 miles up across Michigan
> to the ferry in Muskegon. This was approaching the Lansing area.
> Yes, I ride an 1885 Columbia Expert!
> View attachment 759459
> ...





Rambler said:


> 1888 Columbia Expert, I have ridden a few centuries on it and some long day trips on rail trails (as pictured) besides parades and riding a few miles most evenings after work during the summer months. Over the years it has truly become my preferred bike to ride most of the time.
> View attachment 760788



Respect to all of you guys that regularly ride 'ordinaries'! Even more respect to those of you that can mount and dismount these machines without injury! Lol!
That's what I've found to be the hardest part,  surprisingly easy to ride when you get up to speed though.


----------



## Junkhunter (Feb 26, 2018)

I ride mine a lot. Very comfortable for me. Looks a bit tall, but with the saddle lowered, it's easy. I mount it, and get off of it from the rear. 1896 Pope Model 45.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 27, 2018)

eye get up and go on me 1897 Eldredge special ....lookin' for an orig. wheel set...faster miles per pint ...eh!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 27, 2018)

Hobo Bill said:


> eye get up and go on me 1897 Eldredge special ....lookin' for an orig. wheel set...faster miles per pint ...eh!
> 
> View attachment 761138



Hey @Hobo Bill, barefoot and on a stand! You ain't going far I guess, lol, check out @filmonger's latest post in the "early racing attire" thread on the general discussion page. Might interest you as an Eldredge owner, cool designs for your racing suit perhaps!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 27, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Hey @Hobo Bill, barefoot and on a stand! You ain't going far I guess, lol, check out @filmonger's latest post in the "early racing attire" thread on the general discussion page. Might interest you as an Eldredge owner, cool designs for your racing suit perhaps!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 27, 2018)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> View attachment 761255 View attachment 761256 View attachment 761257 View attachment 761258 View attachment 761259 View attachment 761260 View attachment 761261 View attachment 761262



So which one is you Giovanni? Lol.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 27, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> So which one is you Giovanni? Lol.



The Crescent! Hahahaha!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 27, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Hey @Hobo Bill, barefoot and on a stand! You ain't going far I guess, lol, check out @filmonger's latest post in the "early racing attire" thread on the general discussion page. Might interest you as an Eldredge owner, cool designs for your racing suit perhaps!



eyes got the hat, jacket,vest with a gold pocket watch from 08...cept the knickers ...i got a collection of 20's bow ties...ready to fly....eh!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 27, 2018)

Knickers can be made by cutting down a pleated pair of tweed slacks.
You can pick tweed slacks up at a Salvation Army Thrift Store. 
I read somewhere that you can purchase women’s black stockings at a nurses uniform supply store and they look authentic period...


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 27, 2018)

My 1896 Victor has many miles with its ND blackout hubs laced in modern rims. I loovvve this bike. NFS ever.....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 27, 2018)

Wards Guy.. said:


> My 1896 Victor has many miles with its ND blackout hubs laced in modern rims. I loovvve this bike. NFS ever.....




Very nice ride!


----------

